# Abit AN52 Nforce 520 SATA II Support [solved]

## yellekelyk

Hi,

I recently purchased an Abit AN52 motherboard with an Athlon X2 64 bit processor.  Installing Gentoo on an old IDE drive went smoothly.  However, I then attempted to add 4 SATA drives and haven't been able to get the kernel to recognize them.  Note that these drives are just for storage and I don't intend to boot from any of them.  Eventually, I'd like to have them all in a RAID configuration, but getting the kernel to recognize them individually is kind of a necessary step along the way.

From what I can tell, this Nvidia chipset should support the AHCI protocol.  When AHCI is enabled, the boot process takes minutes as it tries unsuccessfully to detect each drive.  If I disable it (but keep the sata_nv support) it only recognizes 1 of the 4 drives.  I've tried a variety of different kernel configurations to get better results but never with any luck.  I've mainly been trying linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (but also tried unmasking linux-2.6.22-rc7 just for kicks).

I've also tried just about every relevant BIOS setting (specifically RAID off, RAID JBOD, and RAID5) just trying to get something recognized.  Ideally, I want to turn the BIOS RAID off and use the kernel software RAID.

Does anyone have any idea if this motherboard with multiple SATA drives is known to work with Linux? (or what I might be doing wrong...).  Just for kicks I tried installing Ubuntu and got similar results (only one SATA drive was visible to the installation).  I might attempt to install Vista just to see if it recognizes them, to rule out a faulty motherboard.  The reason I currently doubt it's faulty hardware is that the drives are all recognized correctly by the BIOS, as well as during the initial Linux boot process (shown in the dmesg output below).

Thanks for any help.

Here are the relevant sections of the kernel config, and I'll post the dmesg output below:

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

--------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the dmesg output after booting:

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@lang) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #17 SMP Tue Jul 17 22:09:57 PDT 2007

Command line: root=/dev/hda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7c60

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff3080

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000007fff9ec0

ACPI: HPET (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000098) @ 0x000000007fffa180

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fffa1c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia NVDAACPI 0x42302e31 NVDA 0x00000000) @ 0x000000007fff9e40

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA NVDAACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x03000000) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000007fff0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 3200 used

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000007fff0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524175

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1436 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2507 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7111 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 513065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36416 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515572

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ fc54000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2058832k/2097088k available (2926k kernel code, 37868k reserved, 1545k data, 304k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5029.45 BogoMIPS (lpj=10058916)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Failure registering Root Plug module with the kernel

Failure registering Root Plug  module with primary security module.

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557855

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5023.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=10046212)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ stepping 01

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 575 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

time.c: Using 25.000000 MHz WALL HPET GTOD HPET timer.

time.c: Detected 2511.572 MHz processor.

migration_cost=175

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:09.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:08.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU1B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU2B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU1B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU2B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fb000000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fdf00000-fdffffff

  PREFETCH window: fde00000-fdefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd800000-fd8fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (47 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 v1.10 addr 0xfdffc000 irq 16 Yukon-EC Ultra (0xb4) rev 3

sky2 eth0: addr 00:50:8d:9e:0d:d5

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP65: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE-MCP65: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP65: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP65: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xec00-0xec07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1200JB-75CRA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

	current capacity is 234375000 sectors (120000 MB)

	native  capacity is 234441648 sectors (120034 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63<6>hda: hw_config=604d

, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: flags: 64bit led clo pmp pio 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata2.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata4.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata4.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata4.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [AUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [AUBA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 12:16:35 Jul  6 2007

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x11 (2500 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xb

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xd

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xf

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x11

powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 304k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 34, max trans len 512, max batch 450, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda8: journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda8: checking transaction log (hda8)

ReiserFS: hda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 4008208k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4008208k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: ram buffer 0K

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes readyLast edited by yellekelyk on Fri Jul 20, 2007 5:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SaTaN0rX

I have an asrock alive NF5 esata2+ board with the same chipset.

ahci does work here. booting takes an normal amount of time. 

but i have only one harddisk.

before i bought this board, i also considered the an52, which is equally priced.

one review said, that abit disabled ahci in the bios, so i went for this

board. however, this asrock board des work with the ahci driver without me setting

the bios option to ahci.

Here is the relevant output of my dmesg. I know this isn't much, but i hope this helps somehow.

```

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 2.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: flags: 64bit led clo pmp pio 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000054100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000054180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000054200 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000054280 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

scsi0 : ahci

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[008f1300fef90100]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[1-00:1023]  GUID[00023c01510eb012]

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG SP2504C, VT100-33, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG SP2504C  VT10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

pata_amd 0000:00:09.0: version 0.2.8

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

ata5: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000101f0 ctl 0x00000000000103f6 bmdma 0x000000000001ffa0 irq 14

ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x000000000001ffa8 irq 15

scsi4 : pata_amd

ata5.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/66

scsi5 : pata_amd

ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H44N  RB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

whats wired is the fact that it says 

```

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

```

and then:

```

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc20000054100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 315

```

by inquiring /proc/interrupts, i see:

```

315:         28       6983   PCI-MSI-edge      libata

```

so this has something to do with msi (message signaled interrupt). i'm no expert in this sort of stuff.

i see on your dmesg output:

```

sata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 1274 

```

maybe there is some problem with interrupt routing?

you could try to:

1) play with boot-commandline options like pci=routeirq, and so on. 

2) disable MSIs (which of course could affect other hardware, esp. PCIe hardware like the NIC)

3) or, see if there is an updated bios for your board

what i see in your dmesg is:

```

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x104)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300) 

```

i interpret this as:

a) the driver identifies the ahci interface

b) the driver sees that something is connected ("link up")

c) the command times out. my interpretation is it times out due to an missing interrupt.

----------

## yellekelyk

Thanks for your suggestions!  I had already tried updating the BIOS, but that didn't help.  However, when I disabled Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) under "Bus Options" in the kernel, the problem magically went away.  There is no way I would've thought to do this on my own.  New relevant dmesg:

```

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: flags: 64bit led clo pmp pio 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000018280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 23

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: ata3: dev 0 multi count 16

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata4.00: ata4: dev 0 multi count 16

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      MAXTOR STM350063 3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: unknown partition table

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      MAXTOR STM350063 3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdb: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      MAXTOR STM350063 3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdc: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdc: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: unknown partition table

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      MAXTOR STM350063 3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdd: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdd: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdd: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: unknown partition table

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd

```

I don't know how this might affect other parts of the system ... does anyone have any idea about this?  Everything seems to be working properly now though...

----------

## Cyker

I don't think they're important.

I spent a load of time finding out what they were (Apparently it lets things signal interrupts by writing the interrupt to memory instead of raising an IRQ line? Which means... what??), but just got confused and didn't understand what the point of them was anyway so I just disabled 'em  :Razz: 

I had to disable them on my 'board because they were making my sky2 NIC not work properly, but haven't seen any side-effects.

----------

